

Show HN: My 4 Week Project - daed

Well HN, I've finally produced something I think is worthy of sharing, but I didn't do it "in a weekend". Yeah, it's an iOS puzzle game. And yeah, it's a game I built because I wanted to play it rather than based on market research, so all this sort of makes it the antithesis of a popular HN post. But whatever. Still hoping for some of that patented (har har) expert HN feedback. Critique any part of it except the music.<p>Also, PM me for upgrade codes, or I can post some here if there's any interest.<p>Download (it's free): http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=514114597&#38;mt=8<p>Website: http://samesamegames.com/quadros
======
gawker
Thanks for sharing it! Just wondering, what's your inspiration for creating
the puzzle? Did you have to design your own puzzle or it came from somewhere
else?

Haven't had the chance to test it out yet but will do when I get home (does it
work with iOS 4?) Cheers!

~~~
daed
The inspiration was just various things I liked from different puzzle games
I've played. Figured they'd go well together. Works on iOS 4.2+ since it
includes Gamecenter. Thanks for checking it out :)

------
mapster
very nice. Not a puzzle player but will ask my wife - she is. As for the UI,
the game play is good, though the transparencies were confusing and
distracting (again - not a puzzle person). The music was nice, but the drum
beat seemed like tinny static hiccups. ;) Next round stuff: new font and main
menu (white on black and bulky font not too slick). I realize you were focused
on game mechanics and playability so congratulations Andrew! Keep the great
apps coming!

~~~
daed
Thanks for the feedback! I was so happy with my design but am kind of glad it
got critiqued. I have a small stack of design books I plan on reading.
Motivation++

------
sidcool
Clicky <http://samesamegames.com/quadros>

